# Anyone from South Yorkshire? even better Sheffield area?



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi everyone, is there anyone here from Sheffield area? I would love to meet other "ginger nuts" and their owners...


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Yes Yorkshire but East Yorkshire !! If you are ever in Bridlington let me know - they can run for miles on the beach.


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

lynnieB will do!!!! for now we have 4 V in yorkshire  anyone else...?


----------



## Robh (Jul 28, 2010)

We're in Yorkshire but in Harrogate.


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

Sheffield. Lynnie B how olds your V? scooby's brother went to Bridlington to live !


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Aw wow. Archie will be a year old on December 18th. Is it Archie? There are some female Vizslas in Bridlington but dont know of any other males - but then I dont know every dog who lives here !!!


----------



## scooby (Mar 23, 2009)

No its not Archie then Scooby is 2 on 12th Dec, would love to track his brother down thou may have to get back in touch with Breeder and ask her to pass on my details to them


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

Realised Scooby was older when read another discussion topic & you put Scooby was 22 months old. Will let you know if I see a male one !


----------



## sazza (Mar 15, 2010)

Hi 19 month old viz in Wakefield- Oz. We see another vizsla in our area but only one.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi, 

We are from Rotherham, just next door to Sheffield. 5 minutes from meadowhall. We just have the 1 V but there are another 7 whom we see regularly. Where do you go off lead running with yours in Sheffield?????


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, we met only 2 V's but only once... we walking Chilli off leash everywhere, but the safest places for me are Rother Valley Country Park, Wadsley and Loxley common park (our fav place)


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Rother Valley is nice but always seems to be busy. We are off near Sherwood on sun 28th Nov all being well there will be 8 V's and a springer who is actually convinced he is a V. please dont anybody tell him.....


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

nice  furry V  have fun guys!!!!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Hello Sheffield/South Yorks people, do you ever meet up in big groups of Vs? If so, I have a young pup who won't quite be able to keep up yet but I'd love to come along and watch if you do! I can always keep him on a lead and just join in at the end! He's 16 weeks, and we have one V we go walking with but more would be amazing.


----------

